# Glacier Canyon, first stay, first review



## raptor78 (Aug 7, 2011)

After taking the plunge and buying my first Wyndham - I am getting my first taste of the "ownership and starting at Glacier Canyon.

Being both a "newbie" and techie, I thought I would provide my comments, experiences and feedback on my stay at Glacier Canyon in the Wisconsin Dells.

We checked in on August 7 and are staying until August 10.
Our room is in the 7000 building, 2BR Presidential.

Group of 6 - myself, my 13yo son and 2 of his 13yo friends and my two nephews (18 and 20)

The Dells is a annual trip for our clan -- We stayed as a privately owned condo last year.  I asked the guys to consider last year's experience and compare it to this years.

On check-in, I went into the lobby and noticed there was one side for the "hotel" and another for owners.  I checked in around 2:45pm, wanting to see how the early check or on-time check in went.  In this case, the check-in went very smooth, 5 minutes tops, with no one in line before being sent for the parking pass.  Having read a lot on this forum about the infamous "parking pass" process, I am concerned.  The gal behind the counter was very low pressure, offered many details and coupons.  She gave me my parking pass before even asking about my "reception" -  They are calling is a Guest Reception.  She was very subtle, low pressure, to the point I almost had to ask her about it.  Since this my first visit as an owner, I figured, good or bad, I should take in the presentation, if nothing else, for knowledge of what everyone is talking about.  She offered me a $100 AmEx, 200 arcade tokens and an additional 3d/2n stay.  I accepted the offer to visit tomorrow morning.  More details on how this process goes in my next post tomorrow 

Once done, I was informed my room wasn't quite ready -- disappointed, but hey, its only 2:45pm and check in isn't until 4:00pm. so I couldn't complain.

Took the kids downtown for a quick whirlwind city tour of sights/activities before heading back to have a quick bite of food at Monk's an onsite, for unaffiliated, restaurant. Great service, good food -- comparable to an Applebee's...  We hund out there until 4:15pm...

Went back to check-in, this time to just pick up keys.  Now its 4:30pm - there a couple people in the owners line, but still didn't wait more than 5-10 minutes to be helped.  When I asked for my keys -- sorry, your room isn't ready -- this time I was a little more direct and asked when, since check-in was at 4:00pm -- the gentleman's response was -- "check in -starts- at 4:00pm, you have a presidential room with more than 2000 feet and it takes longer to clean" -- not accepting this, I pushed further for a time, since I have a carload of impatient boys -- after going to the back room for a few minutes, he came out with keys and indicated inspection was being finished and it would be ready by the time we got there...  Alright, no biggie, let's go settle in.

Parking - wasn't impressed with how packed it was, but then again, it is summer - the parking lot is well designed though, making the walk into the building fairly short -- with 6 guys, we managed to carry all luggage without a cart in one trip without much hassle.

Got upstairs to the room -- Walked in and what we saw was impressive -- the Presidential Rooms are absolutely amazing -- even by my standards (which are generally 4 star hotel or better).  I asked the boys the compare this room withe last years condo -- they all indicated it was definitely better, vaulted ceilings, granite counter tops, full kitchen, living room, all amenities that gave them the comfort of home -- the balcony overlooks the water park -- the kids have already spent the first 90 minutes sitting on the balcony people watching (as they put it babe watching )

Only downside was view -- last year we overlooked Wisconsin river, this year a water park -- picky picky I know...

Our proximity to everything from our room is great -- water park is outside out entrance -- sky walk to 2 more water parks, plus the mini-golf and zip lines -- great location all around.

Was also impressed there was in-room wi-fi internet -- a little slow, but the property is booked solid right now, so not unusual - same happens in the hotels even.

Couple of the boys went down to the Lost World water park -- rest are relaxing in the room, surfing internet and watching TV.

More details later tonight...  (And yes, I will be keeping this thread current throughout the stay)...

I'll throw a few pics of the room up later tonight...

Mike


----------



## lily28 (Aug 7, 2011)

Can you tell me, if you don't mind, when did you make this reservation for aug stay?  I have been checking for stay at glacier canyon over the past few months for summer this year but no luck. Thanks


----------



## raptor78 (Aug 8, 2011)

This reservation was made about 6 months ago by another TS owner...


----------



## raptor78 (Aug 8, 2011)

Day two - peace and quiet in the room while all the boys are sleeping...

So today was my appointed "Guest Reception" -- let's say it was decent...

I received a single call, about 30 minutes before the scheduled meeting of 8:45am confirming my attendance.  They sent a shuttle down to the room to take me up to the member services area.  When I arrived at member services, I was greeted, very polite and given my name badge and sent on my way upstairs to "check-in" again -- At this next point, I was asked to fill out some basic demographic information and have a seat.

At nearly exactly 8:45am, a gentlemen, Steve, came out and called each of us (there were about about 6 couples/people there) by name and individually took us to a little room with small tables and chairs, inviting us to take the seat of our choice.  There was also a video playing about Wyndham vacations and "you only have one life to live, make it count" -- blah

Once everyone was seated and offered coffee/water/cookies Steve started his very low-key speech about ownership and questions we might have -- Steve asked everyone how they had gotten to Wyndham, in terms of guests, advertising, etc -- when he got to me, I informed him I was an owner (not sure if that was a good move or not) -- I was quickly removed from the room and taken to another rep named Scott, also low key, friendly...

Scott asked lots of questions about my ownership, my experience, my checkin as well as offered many details about the Wisconsin Dells area.  He also asked if I was familiar with CWA, CWE and WAAM (I know all but CWE).  I mentioned I might look into CWA in the future, but wasn't right now...  Here is where is changed 

I was then paired up with Ernie -- Ernie is a Senior CSR, so I'm told -- Ernie has an office in a converted guest room -- Ernie is definitely the closer/high pressure rep, I can tell from the moment I am introduced and shake his hand.

Ernie explained to me all the joys of CWA -- he also explained how CWA was EXCLUSIVE to VIP Gold and Platinum members -- I pressed the issue of inventory availability, since I have read many issues on this -- Ernie explained they have 200 units at GC and 160 were exclusively reserved for CWA -- So far, Ernie has done nothing but lie, nothing surprising.

Ernie then goes on to explain how the price, on 8/15 for CWA will nearly triple and since I am being briefed now, this is my one and only chance to buy.  Surprisingly, Ernie didn't realize I am not a Gold or Platinum VIP   Additionally, Ernie wasn't aware that the new price of $0.35 per CWA point, which is nearly double the current $0.14 is still way more than I will pay for CWA through resale   Didn't want to blow up, so I left the resale conversation out of the equation, since he was having trouble locating me in the system, he didn't know my purchase was resale.

After I explained in no uncertain terms, I was prepared to pay higher fees later because I was not buying CWA now, he closed and sent me on my way.  To the uneducated, Ernie would be very intimidating and difficult to say no to -- education is worth everything at these meetings.

Once released, I did a final wrap up survey with Scott before being sent back downstairs to collect my goodies...

Maybe it is because they found out I was an owner, dunno -- but I ended up getting a box of fudge, a couple of discount cards, $100 AmEx and 200 arcade tokens -- the 3d/2n add-on was withdrawn, no biggie...

Now, after 90 minutes, almost to the minute, I am back in my room -- was a little surprised, they had no shuttle to take me back to my room -- oh well, its a beautiful day, a nice little walk is something to be cherished and something frankly, I need 

Kids aren't awake yet -- so day 2 is barely underway -- hopefully the rest of the trip and review will be about the amenities and not TS Business....

Mike


----------



## siesta (Aug 9, 2011)

The room is about 1500 sq ft, the employee was only about 30% off with his "witty" reply.

Great to hear the play by play, looking forward for the pics of the room.


----------



## raptor78 (Aug 9, 2011)

Day three, part 1

So the kids were feeling the exhaust of vacation by last night...

Last night we decided to have dinner at Moose Jaw -- Anyone who has been here before is familiar with Moose Jaw.  The be honest, it average to slightly above average for the food, but the atmosphere and restaurant itself makes up for the rest.

I could take/leave this place personally -- but the kids absolutely love it and can't wait to go each time we come to the Dells.  Main food is pizza, which is actually pretty good.  They also have good hamburgers.  For the adult side -- they have about 10 microbrews on tap that they brew right there -- so easy to get your beer fix if you enjoy microbrews -- Expect the average ticket for a non-kid to be about $15 per person, without appetizer or beer -- Oh, can't forget to mention the 10-point sampler -- sampling of all 10 microbrews in 5oz glasses -- $12 -- worth it if you want to sample everything they have...

Suggest early dinner at Moose Jaw -- they get very busy - around 7p-8p everyone leaves the water parks and it is slammed -- can expect a 1-2 hour wait for a table -- we went around 5:30p and had a table in 10 minutes...

With everyone full we retired back to the resort for a couple hours of relaxing -- the teens went to the water park for a bit before they closed - the adults hung in the room and let the food settle 

Regarding water parks -- on property -- Lost World is the park nearest the TS rooms -- geared well for the younger crowds between 6-10 -- alright for teens, but not a lot of excitement for them

Klondike Cover (I Think thats the name) is across the skywalk, quick 5 minute walk from the room and home to the Hurricane -- this is definitely a high adventure ride and one the teens/adults will love -- not recommended for the younger variety, even if they meet height requirements...

Beyond that, the rest of Klondike is average indoor water park, a few slides, lazy river, etc -- nice to hang out around for a while.

Once the food settled and the night fall was arriving, we loaded up and went downtown to the "Strip" --  the kids love walking the strip and looking in the stores, seeing the street-performers and chowing down on sugary snacks -- all in all, takes about 2 hours to walk both side, enough walking to wear them out and entertaining enough they have a good time.  Lots of candy shops along the strip as well -- personally, I am partial to Swiss Fudge shop -- I like their selection, prices and quality -- not that the others are bad, just my preference...

Oh, if you want something exotic, at least it was for me -- chocolate covered bacon -- sounds weird, actually pretty good -- a few of the shops sell it... Definitely something for the kids to try 

Post-downtown, we grabbed some food at the nearby walmart and went back to the room for the night -- kids stayed up late on the computers on the balcony (they love the balcony for some reason)...

Today, another quiet morning -- kids are just now getting around -- we are heading to Mt. Olympus, one of two off-property water parks I recommend, the other being the Khalahari (spelling) --

Mt. Olympus boasts both a theme park (roller coasters, go karts, etc and a water park)  Water park features an awesome wave pool called Poseidon's Rage, a 9 foot tall wave about every 3-5 minutes -- very cool, lots of fun for the kids...  Check their website often, as they run awesome specials from time to time -- today, the water park is free and we can upgrade to the theme park for $10 -- awesome deal...

Working on the pictures -- having trouble uploading all of them -- hope to have them up tonight...

Off to have fun... Another update this evening...

Mike


----------



## lily28 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mike, what are the outdoor waterparks at glacier canyon, can you comment on them please.  we went to GC during easter and the outdoor parks were closed.  I never know that Mount Olympics water parks run free day specials.  That is nice to know.  thanks


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't know about the free days either, and i live here.   kind of cool out today, but we will see what next Tuesday brings.


----------



## raptor78 (Aug 9, 2011)

The boys will be finishing the outdoor GC parks today and tomorrow -- will comment on them shortly...

Mt. Olympus - hit and miss -- we printed a $15 off coupon end of July for this trip -- by the time we got here, they started running a "Tuesdays in August, free Water Park" special -- had to print coupon or reserve online...

We went ahead and upgraded to the full park for $10 per ticket (dry rides) --  And if you don't know, they don't offer -- I watched two families in front of us pay $100-$150 for families of 4 to be in the water park only -- We paid $60 plus tax for all 6 of us to have water and theme park...  Definitely want to check their specials on the website...  We weren't planning to go until tomorrow, but with the special, definitely changed the plans up...

Yes, weather is cooler, windy, mid-upper 70's this week -- outdoor water is brisk until you get settled in -- though the indoor stuff is just fine -- the boys have been doing both without complaints (for the most part)

Biggest complaint of Mt. Olympus is the food cost -- I paid over $90 for lunch for the 6 of us -- basic burgers, fries and drinks -- I could have taken the 6 of them to a decently nice restaurant for that price -- and Olympus doesn't permit carry-in -- though you can come and go -- so maybe split the day up...  dunno, tough call on that one, just a lot of $$$ for simple food like that...

We are back to the room for showers and cleanup -- taking the boys to Field's Steak House on property -- the resort offers on-call shuttle to many of the places on the property, saving drive time for the little things like food...

Review of Field's later tonight...

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 9, 2011)

you will be spending big money at Fields, but good food.


----------



## Dzalumni (Aug 9, 2011)

Were Glacier Canyon owners and have only been there during the winter. How are the outdoor water parks. We visited all 4 indoor one's last year. Which one is the outdoor water park more like?


----------



## raptor78 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good evening again...

So where to start.. Well, Field's Steak House -- Yes, not the cheap place in town, but definitely good food -- The boys had a great opportunity to learn/use some table manners, leave the cell phones alone and speak with their inside voices for a change -- Dad definitely enjoyed dinner, worth every penny -- and yes, the food was awesome...  Shuttle service was provided - but to be honest, it was a beautiful walk from the restaurant back to our room -- so if the weather permits, I say skip the shuttle and enjoy the view...

On a separate subject - the Pres rooms have large whirlpool tub -- the boys can't get enough of it -- seems like they use it as a personal hot tub   actually kinda funny, if they weren't handing in my room so much...

Alright -- so there were questions about the indoor/outdoor parks...

Overall, indoor and outdoor, the parks tend to cater more to the younger crowds, from toddler to 10 -- the older pre-teen types can still find fun, lazy rivers, slides, etc... For the most part, it seems the BEST of the slides are only in the indoor locations -- the outdoor locations do have slides, but not as high adventure as the indoor ones...  Feedback from the boys is they would prefer the indoor parks more, but the weather says they want to be outdoors -- conclusion, they would like to come back during off-season (colder/winter times) so they can live in the indoors...

With regards to the outdoors -- the boys agree, hands down, Kalahari or Olympus is definitely better, more fun...

That being said, this is a RESORT -- the boys would be happy just staying at the resort itself -- in fact, the past 3 days -- we have mainly stayed around the resort during the day and hit the town at night -- today was the first day we actually went off property during the day...  So the resort offers enough amenities and entertainment to keep peoples attention on vacation -- relaxing and enjoying what is around you...  The rest of the Dells supplements that...

We stayed at a private condo last year, had a blast -- asked the boys if they would rather go back to the condo, which is near downtown or come back to GC -- without thinking GC is the choice -- number one reason citied -- we just like the resort and we can still do everything in town when we want to...

So regarding the request about the outdoor water parks -- nothing exciting that is worth really writing about -- but don't read that to mean they are bad either -- just nothing special -- if you want special, go off property -- if you want a little get away from your room, the outdoor parks are great for what they are, lazy rivers with a few slides...

Boys are cleaning the room and starting to get ready for check out tomorrow...  The stay has been fabulous -- I haven't forgotten, I need to upload pictures still...  Looking forward to our next visit back here...

Another update is to come tomorrow with last day activities and check out...

Mike


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 9, 2011)

Interesting thread.  A note to the modorator, you may want to consider moving this one to the Wyndham thread.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 10, 2011)

I really enjoyed this...thanks for sharing.  I had never considered a visit to GC, but it's on my list now. 

Thanks!


----------

